# Magic Mountain, VT: 02/28/2013



## riverc0il (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Bene288 (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks sick, Riv! Magic was in the back of my mind while I was at Gore today. Still a little regret for some reason.

How wet was the snow?


----------



## gladerider (Feb 28, 2013)

looks awesome. haven't been there in a while. gotta go back soon.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice! Looks unbelievable. How was Green Line going down the steeps? Pretty barren in spots last weekend, but passable. Looks much better there!


----------



## Cheese (Mar 1, 2013)

Great pics Steve!  Glad you caught an awesome day.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice!  Hoping for good leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## Nick (Mar 1, 2013)

That just looks so good !


----------



## hammer (Mar 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> That just looks so good !


+1


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 1, 2013)

Love that first pic Riv! Thats my favorite line down black. Cant wait till I can ski it again.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 1, 2013)

I skied Magic yesterday as well. Started off nice powder everywhere... got pretty heavy and slow going througout the day.

Woods have plenty of coverage now as well as all the trails.

Plowing through the heavy snow wore me out faster than usual.. it was a sort of short day for me but I made the most of my runs taking aggressive lines on steep trails.


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 1, 2013)

NICE! I'm getting home from San Francisco tomorrow, and will be at Magic first tracks on Sunday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry for the picture dump without beta. Wanted to get pics up for Magic Stoke (I know it is appreciated on AZ!) but it was getting late and I didn't feel like writing everything up.

The snow was really good for first tracks. Very dense but also extremely surfy. Very nice. Insanely good base building snow. My first run down Goniff was my best run every on that trail and then I got Green Line untracked on run two, really sweet. Green Line was covered well enough, no issues. 

Magician, not so much and I hit bottom a few times. Red Line and Black Magic were both roped for the Comp on Saturday and I respected the closure. Red Line looked sweet, but I can't imagine Black Magic is going to have enough snow to open. Looks like they are going to do the comp on it though, nice. All other trails... the snow essentially felt bottomless due to the density. Essentially, Magic now has a base and the next storm will make the place epic.

Snow started getting heavy around noontime and I left shortly thereafter as the tracked up snow felt more like a trip to the gym than a trip to the powder room. 

I have no idea how the snow setup overnight. It was already getting wet and heavy (especially at lower elevation) by midday yesterday. It sure isn't going to be powder this weekend, for what it is worth.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 1, 2013)

^ I was going to comment on the base building qualities of this storm. We could have used this in December and January.


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2013)

I would like to know how Magic skied today.   At Ragged it was way too crusty, lumpy, crunch and just plain weird today. Even racers were having trouble with it.  I'll write my TR later tonight.  So congrats Riv - you had a high, I had a low.  Meh, that comes with outdoor activities.  Not to worry, I'll get the next one


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 1, 2013)

billski said:


> I would like to know how Magic skied today.   At Ragged it was way too crusty, lumpy, crunch and just plain weird today. Even racers were having trouble with it.  I'll write my TR later tonight.  So congrats Riv - you had a high, I had a low.  Meh, that comes with outdoor activities.  Not to worry, I'll get the next one


I suspect Magic was probably similar today. Not sure how the temp profiles compared, Magic has a bit higher elevation IIRC but not that much higher.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 1, 2013)

billski said:


> I would like to know how Magic skied today.   At Ragged it was way too crusty, lumpy, crunch and just plain weird today. Even racers were having trouble with it.  I'll write my TR later tonight.  So congrats Riv - you had a high, I had a low.  Meh, that comes with outdoor activities.  Not to worry, I'll get the next one



Wildcat started out like that, but it didn't take long for people to break up the crust and it skied much better.


----------



## fahz (Mar 1, 2013)

Got there about 10:30 today 3/1 some of that stuff set up today. My first run I headed over to Talisman I skied over the tracked up stuff but didn't really sink in kinda crusty a lot of work more life surfing.  Vertigo much the same more hard work.  Did Witch to the Goniff Glade felt as if it had been skied more so it was softer bumped up first time I had ever been down it.  Last year was the first time I had been to Magic, much better this time.  No pictures sorry just what I remember. Trick skied better had been beaten down was softer.  They were grooming some of the mountain while I was skiing those trails ended up nice and soft after.  Didn't venture into anything other than the Enchanted Forest Glade.  I am not familiar enough to go diving in alone especially after the workout I was getting on the trails.  I would expect it to remain challenging.


----------



## Nick (Mar 1, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> ^ I was going to comment on the base building qualities of this storm. We could have used this in December and January.



Yeah but devils advocate it does set us up for a very nice spring


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> Yeah but devils advocate it does set us up for a very nice spring



@ Ragged It felt like spring skiing today - crunchy in the morning, softer in the afternoon.  However with overcast, it didn't soften too much.  About 1/8" of crusty ice with about 10" of pow below it.  Wish it had been warmer.  Sux.


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I suspect Magic was probably similar today. Not sure how the temp profiles compared, Magic has a bit higher elevation IIRC but not that much higher.



Base of Ragged started at 34F at 9AM.  Got up to about 37F mid day and 35F at close.  The lack of sun really hurt the situation.


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Wildcat started out like that, but it didn't take long for people to break up the crust and it skied much better.



That's one of the downsides of low volume mountains.  It's a two-edged sword.  On good days, you have the place to yourself.


----------



## Hado226 (Mar 2, 2013)

Best days from this past storm Thursday and probably today/tomorrow, yesterday was work!  The wet that froze overnight Thursday into Friday and wasn't groomed was very difficult snow.  Cut up and frozen that way.  By late day traffic was starting to break it up in places Goniff was really skiing nice at days end.  Vertigo and everything ungroomed from that point down to the base was really nasty and will stay that way until it is warmed up again or groomed.


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 2, 2013)

Any updates from today?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> Any updates from today?



a friend PM'd me with 


> Magic was great today! Lots of snow finally!


----------



## polski (Mar 3, 2013)

Hado226 said:


> Best days from this past storm Thursday and probably today/tomorrow, yesterday was work!  The wet that froze overnight Thursday into Friday and wasn't groomed was very difficult snow.  Cut up and frozen that way.  By late day traffic was starting to break it up in places Goniff was really skiing nice at days end.



Human groomin'!

Been too busy to post TRs but I'll throw this in here by comparison - skinned/skied the Gulf of Slides Trail on Mt Washington on Thursday and by the time I came down - late morning - it was sticky but turns still could be made. I was mildly kicking myself for not getting up in time for dawn patrol (I started up a little after 8:30) when the run would have been surfy pow but I only have so many 3 a.m. departures in me and I'd done one of them the week before. Yesterday I skied the Cog from Jacob's Ladder at the end of the day (I'm taking an avy course) on 4" of new snow and there was no crust nor other issues - plenty of tracks by then of course but plenty of patches of untracked too. Much fun. Today up into somewhere in Tuckerman Ravine, not too high up I suspect given avy risk.


----------

